# Roadmaster Supreme?!



## Bill Stuff (May 8, 2013)

Maybe, maybe not. 
This was purchased under the pretense of originality, as an early Roadmaster Supreme. 
Can't attest to much past that, though there is some interest it seems.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 8, 2013)

*not a supreme !!*


----------



## Bill Stuff (May 9, 2013)

*I've heard tell...*

of a man producing repops, can't remember where, anybody know him?


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2013)

guy with the most toys wins...... looks like you are a real contender!


----------

